# HOUSTON meet up



## dartanian (Mar 7, 2014)

Lets form a group in Houston. Lets meet up and such. Who is down? I'd love to hear others' stories, etc. I've largely overcome SA. I am a 28 year old male.

Lets do this


----------



## dartanian (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd really like to meet some smart people. I have trouble keeping friends. I'd like to meet people in their 20s and 30s. Lets figure this out, together. I've mostly overcome my anxiety but am a little socially inept in the wake of SA.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in the area and I would like to meet fellow SAS users.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

^ I'm down with a meet up


----------

